# Sind xxx-Seiten ihren Preis wert?



## dotshead (24 April 2004)

Ist nicht schon Augeninnendruckentlastung, das Wort scheint lt. Google in diesem Forum entstanden zu sein, eine Herabsetzung? Du magst in der Lage sein eine Partnerin/Partner zu haben, die/der alle deine Wünsche teilt. Viele haben dieses nicht  und suchen halt Seiten mit xxx-Angeboten auf und sind bereit via Dialer/Voicecall oder per CC zu zahlen.


----------



## jupp11 (25 April 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Seiten wie Mal******* oder Gedich** sind wahrscheinlich aber ihr Geld nicht wert. Anders sieht es bei diversen xxx-Seiten aus.


Du drückst dich einfach um die Beanwortung der Frage , woher du wissen willst , ob die von dir selbst angesprochenen
Angebote ihr Geld wert wären. Wenn du solche Behauptungen aufstellst , ist es legitim zu fragen,
woher du diese Kenntnisse besitzt: entweder als Contentbetreiber selber oder als um es neutral auszudrücken 
Diensteinanspruchnehmer.  Was also?  Wenn du das nicht beantworten kanst oder willst ,
 dann stell solche Behauptungen nicht auf 

Jupp


----------



## Anonymous (25 April 2004)

Hallo, diese Firma hat also überhaupt keinen Rechtsanspruch dieses Geld einzuklagen, wenn die Regestrierung für diese eine Nummer im Nachhinein zurückgezogen wurde? Oder darf ich mich da auf ein längeres Prozedere einstellen?

Gruß Timo


----------



## dotshead (26 April 2004)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> dotshead schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genauso wie hier einige Behauptungen aufstellen, dass der Content kein Geld wert sei, darf ich die These aufstellen, dass zumindest einiger xxx-Content sein Geld wert ist. Muss ich mich dazu outen, aus welchen Gründen ich solchen Content kenne? Kannst Du begründen, warum Du meinst, dass xxx-Content, dass Geld nicht wert wäre? Und wenn Du mein Posting richtig gelesen hast, ging es nicht nur um Dialer sondern auch um andere Zahlungmethoden wie Voicecall oder auch CC-Payment, die eigentlich alle seriösen xxx-Seiten anbieten um alle User zu erreichen.


----------



## jupp11 (26 April 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Genauso wie hier einige Behauptungen aufstellen, dass der Content kein Geld wert sei, darf ich die These aufstellen, dass zumindest einiger xxx-Content sein Geld wert ist. Muss ich mich dazu outen, aus welchen Gründen ich solchen Content kenne? Kannst Du begründen, warum Du meinst, dass xxx-Content, dass Geld nicht wert wäre? Und wenn Du mein Posting richtig gelesen hast, ging es nicht nur um Dialer sondern auch um andere Zahlungmethoden wie Voicecall oder auch CC-Payment, die eigentlich alle seriösen xxx-Seiten anbieten um alle User zu erreichen.



Wow , hast aber lang an der Antwort gebastelt, brauchst dich doch nicht zu schämen...
Was ist denn dabei hier die Leser im Forum zu informieren, woher du solche Kenntnissse hast?

Großes Geheimnis? Andere Zahlungsmethoden sind hier höchstens mal am Rande 
erwähnt worden. hier gehts praktisch ausschließlich um Dialer, nu hab dich doch nicht so,
was sollen denn die Leser  sonst von dir denken....

Natürlich kann dich niemand dazu zwingen dir hier zu "outen" aber je mehr du ein Geheimnis daraus machst 
umso mehr wird vermutlich spekuliert werden, und das ist auch nicht verboten...

j.


----------



## dotshead (26 April 2004)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Großes Geheimnis? Andere Zahlungsmethoden sind hier höchstens mal am Rande
> erwähnt worden. hier gehts praktisch ausschließlich um Dialer, nu hab dich doch nicht so,
> was sollen denn die Leser  sonst von dir denken....
> 
> ...



Zu 1) Stimmt werden äusserst am Rande erwähnt, aber Seiten die IMHO nichts zu bieten haben, arbeiten mit Dialer only. Seiten, die meinen Content zu haben, benutzen halt auch andere bessere oder günstigere Zahlungsmethoden.

Zu 2) Stimmt und das ist gut so  Ich habe also nach deiner Meinung die Möglichkeit, mich als Dialerdrücker oder Augeninnendruckentlaster zu outen. Hmm beides nicht so toll  Also lass ich das lieber offen. *lach*


----------



## sascha (26 April 2004)

> aber Seiten die IMHO nichts zu bieten haben, arbeiten mit Dialer only.



Wie wahr.: Da geht es längst nicht mehr darum, Inhalte per Dialer abzurechnen. Es geht ausschließlich um den Dialer an sich und die Möglichkeit, damit Einwahlen zu generieren. Die Webseite und die vermeintlichen Inhalte sind leider nur noch Mittel zum Zweck. Beispiel: Als ich jüngst im Inet nach Informationen zu Frankreich suchte, habe ich schlichtweg das K... bekommen. Die Jungs graben sich und der gesamten Branche mittelfristig das Wasser, bzw. sprechen "ihrem" Zahlungsmittel die Legitimiation ab. Mir solls recht sein...


----------



## jupp11 (26 April 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Zu 2) Stimmt und das ist gut so  Ich habe also nach deiner Meinung die Möglichkeit, mich als Dialerdrücker oder Augeninnendruckentlaster zu outen. Hmm beides nicht so toll  Also lass ich das lieber offen. *lach*



Die Ausdrücke stammen aber jetzt von dir selber. Dann können ja in Zukunft je nach Lust 
und Laune  die Leser sich  eine  oder andere Wahlmöglichkeit aussuchen, das ist ja dann auch schon mal was....

j.


----------



## dotshead (26 April 2004)

@jupp
Lies richtig: Mein Kommentar war *Deiner* Meinung nach. Ich habe mich nur der einschlägigen Fachterminologie dieses Forums bedient.

@Sascha

Zustimmung. Hoffentlich setzen sich DSL oder GNU/Linux durch. Bei Voicecall ist es schwer ne Ausrede zu finden und eigentlich sollten seriöse Anbieter darüber jubeln.


----------



## jupp11 (26 April 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Kommentar war *Deiner* Meinung nach. Ich habe mich nur der einschlägigen Fachterminologie dieses Forums bemüht.



Wenn du diese Terminologie fortsetzt ist das dein Bier , und ansonsten drückst  du dich nach wie vor. 

Wenn du keine Antwort geben willst , was dein gutes Recht ist, läßt du eben Spielraum für Spekulationen. 

Es gibt noch eine  dritte Möglichkeit , die überlassen wir dann den Lesern  diese  aus Deinen Postings  herauszulesen.....

es ist und bleibt ein schönes Ergebnis .....

j.


----------



## Anonymous (27 April 2004)

huuuch... löschen rulez... hehe... soll mir egal sein, ich habe ohnehin kein großes geltungsbedürfnis in derartigen unterkreisen...


----------

